# DIY Rod Tube (Rod Pod like)



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

One of my winter projects was to improve rod carrying ability so I would not have to put them in the back of the burb and get them scratched up, layed on, bumped etc. 

I found a YouTube video showing a homemade tube that was identical to the Rod Pod. I love those but they are almost $500!!! So after looking I found out that Rod Pod appears to use the Reese Transpak conduit carrier $45 (pic 1).

I grabbed a 20' piece of 6in PVC because evidently no one sells them any shorter $50. Took it home and cut it 7'2" so it will hold all my 12' and 13' rods easily. Got out the palm sander and roughed it up and wiped it down with acetone. Then rinsed it good with water and let it dry. 

Masked the end and put two coats of Rust-Oleum truck bed liner. Hit that with red, grey, then black with a net mask for design $20. 

Attached the end caps with the screws with a little silicone underneath to seal it good. (Pic 2 and pic 3)

Mounted it up with the provided u-bolts. And good to go. (Pic 4 and 5)

I want to get 2 or 3 more CPS rods in the future and will carry all my nice rods in there broken down in rod socks or sleeves.

So, for $115 and about two hours labor, got my own Rod Pod !


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks great. Good idea you had. Good luck with it. Should last forever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

Love the big cost savings. Home Depot has conduit carrier kits for 6-inch and 8-inch PVC. The pipe isn't included.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You don't like to use the ski rack to transport rods?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

I do, I use that for the shorter cheaper rods. And I don't have to take them apart and take the reels off.

Whole family goes sometimes so we have a few fishing at once.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> I do, I use that for the shorter cheaper rods. And I don't have to take them apart and take the reels off.
> 
> Whole family goes sometimes so we have a few fishing at once.


I use my ski rack for long rods, never had a problem. Tuck the reels behind the clamp so they don't collect bugs, down the road I go. I normally have three 13' conventional heavers and two spinning rods locked in a small ski rack, fully assembled. Most the time with rigs tied ready to fish. 2 to 4 hour drives couple times a month, never had a problem. I have tubes also but haven't used them since getting the ski racks several years ago.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I did the same, your rods still get beat up, when I go to the OBX on my once a year trip I take around 15-18 rods, they still get beat up on the trip
js


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice job. It looks very professional. Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

I just bought 2 of these Reese Conduit Carrier kits a couple of weeks ago, a vendor on eBay had them on sale for $47.16 each with free shipping!! I've been using a 4" section of PVC tubing with the standard slip-on caps (one end glued on) for the last 12 or so years, but wanted to upgrade to something I could put a lock on. I used bungee cords to secure them to my roof rack, which always worked, but always seemed marginal as hell. These Reese kits have u-bolts for securing to the roof rack, so I should have a much better feeling when hauling tail down the highway. Plus with all my rods, the 4" tube was a tight fit, so the extra diameter will be nice, especially since I have recently bought more rods!!

Portsmouth Island Oct 2017 with 4" rod tubes.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Cold_Beer839 said:


> I just bought 2 of these Reese Conduit Carrier kits a couple of weeks ago, a vendor on eBay had them on sale for $47.16 each with free shipping!! I've been using a 4" section of PVC tubing with the standard slip-on caps (one end glued on) for the last 12 or so years, but wanted to upgrade to something I could put a lock on. I used bungee cords to secure them to my roof rack, which always worked, but always seemed marginal as hell. These Reese kits have u-bolts for securing to the roof rack, so I should have a much better feeling when hauling tail down the highway. Plus with all my rods, the 4" tube was a tight fit, so the extra diameter will be nice, especially since I have recently bought more rods!!
> 
> Portsmouth Island Oct 2017 with 4" rod tubes.


is that a pet raccoon eating your bait?


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Confirmed.......bait thief.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice. You will like the new setup. Very secure in attachment to vehicle.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Personally I have used a Yakima Ski Rack for about 10 years now with no rust and no issues. I do bag my reels (crown bags) when I and on long trips and I also use them if the bugs are bad off the beach. I like that I can lock them in. The only damage I have ever had to rods during transport was in a rod tube so it is a no for me in the future


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Crown bags are awesome!!!


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Crown bags are awesome!!!


When you can find them! I tried finding some last year. Liquor stores were a no go and none of my buds drink it. (beer guys) I even put an ad on our local C-list, nada.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Well it just happens to be my drink of choice, and I like allthe flavors (colors) so I can organize my reels.....note the ones beside the Reese box in the first pic.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

Benji said:


> is that a pet raccoon eating your bait?


Yes, he would walk right up and grab a finger mullet out of my bucket, didn't matter if I was right there cutting bait. 

**I wonder if fresh cut raccoon meat is good drum bait?........


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice write up! Thanks for the info!
Tight lines moose 🎣


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Just Sharing the knowledge........that I stole from somewhere else!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Hikes run said:


> Ncst8man1999 said:
> 
> 
> > Crown bags are awesome!!!
> ...


Hikes, you keep posting reports and I will bring you a few!


----------

